# 8wt fly rod tips?



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone know where I could find a couple?


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

They had some at Gray's and put them on for a total of three dollars and change/ea.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

tips?? i have plenty of butt sections...i rarely break them!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

My tip? Don't get involved in fly fishing! haha Too expensive.


----------

